# Trolling harnesses made from Surfon coated wire



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Has any one made harnesses out of nylon coated wire? I decided to try this year and was wondering how you connect the top hook. I figured out a pretty slick way to connect it using the sleeves and crimping them.









Larry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I snell them the same way as regular line.Use 15 lb. test. No problems.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I was using 45lb test .028 dia. wire. Tried snelling it was a pain. Could go with light wire, this is just what I had here. I like the bigger wire so the harness is stiffer.

Larry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What is wrong with a heavy flouro carbon? wire is way overkill and it's easier to snell hooks than deal with crimps and not really needed.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

is this for musky or offshore fishing?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Wire snells up very nicely in the 30 pound coated size. The new Red wire is much more supple than the black for some reason and I've taken to using it for my all my rigs. The main advantage to using it over any floro or mono line is it's durability. Most damage to harnesess occur inside the boat/net and wire reduces that to a minimum. Walleye don't really care what you run your bait on so for me, the wire has saved me a lot of time on rigging/repairing.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> What is wrong with a heavy flouro carbon? wire is way overkill and it's easier to snell hooks than deal with crimps and not really needed.


Nothing wrong with flouro carbon. I have used some wire harnesses in the last and liked there perfomance and durability. Had some wire laying here and decided to try making some up. 45lb is little over kill for walleye, but I like wire over anyother line.

Larry


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Any walleye hanging on can't bite thru it.Ever pulled up just a piece of mono and everything gone!


----------



## fish bones (Mar 26, 2010)

we have been useing 30# wire for a long time one good thing about it is the the wire can be trolled at higher speeds without twisting or getting all tangled up and you can run them in the mix with your cranks


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

never would have thought of using wire. I would think they would shy away. I would totally agree with twist at higher speeds. Maybe I'll try some to compare


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

If you're fishing gin clear water, wire might be an issue. In Erie or most of the Walleye lakes in NE Ohio, line visibility is not a factor at all. In fact, the more visible or vibrant you can make your presentation, the better chance of success you'll have, be it inline weights, jets, dipseys, big thumping blades, rattles, etc. Give them a chance to find it in the murk and they'll never notice your line presentation in the least. Erie is more about a baits movement/sound/vibration than it is about it's color.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When using steelon-type wire, keep in mind which clevis you use that won't cut the plastic coating after several hours of trolling. Had one commercial harness go bad at bula this year after pulling a hot color with several hookups. They used the wire clevis' with the stamped/punched hole ends and it cut thru to the wire then stopped turning.


----------



## fish bones (Mar 26, 2010)

we use the folded metal ones we have put the quick change ones on but some of the big girls hit the blade and off goes the spinner no problems with the folded clevis
tight lines and Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you all


----------



## fish bones (Mar 26, 2010)

Heres one that we have done up we just snell the hooks just like you would a rig with mono then use the folded clevis that we have had no problems with


----------

